# HOB filters on Low Tech Planted



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Another Question of Opinion:

I am very fond of the AquaClear HOB filters: Ease of changing media, cleaning, simplicity, durability, etc.

The question is this: 

If I have a reg 20 gallon that I want to plant using Eco-Complete, 
Would it be better to purchase an Aquaclear 30, or a 50?

Keeping in mind, that I would like to keep the flow in the tank to a minimum, as I would have many plants, and dont want to disturb them too much. 

I know that higher filter ratings and larger filter capacity allows for more mechanical, and potentially more biological filtration, but I had a 20 gal with a AC 30 for 3-4 years and really liked the flow.

I want to stay with an AquaClear. What do you guys think? what would you suggest?


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

I like over filterization but even saying that, I have a 20 gallon with a AC30 on it and it is fine. I know quite a few people with planted 20 gallon tanks with quite a bit of a bio load and they use AC30 as well.

You should be fine, as long as you keep up with your regular maintenance.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

AC30 should be fine, but I'd go with an AC50. I'm all about overfiltration. You can make a flow deflector if you're concerned about the amount of turbulence you'd see in your tank.

You can make one easily with a clear pop/water bottle, or if you're handy, can use acrylic to fashion one.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Can you explain your flow deflector with a pop/water bottle a bit more.


----------

